

Crowdsourced Search for the outcome of Missing Malaysian Flight MH370. - philmcc
http://www.tomnod.com/nod/challenge/malaysiaairsar2014/map/24745

======
philmcc
I have a question though. Why is this manual?

I don't know much about CV, but even from the a link I saw the other day about
SimpleCV, it seems like there should be a way to at least filter out all of
the quadrants that are simply ocean, and prioritize the quadrants that are
-almost entirely- ocean.

I'm sure I'm oversimplifying this so I look forward to the education --
thanks.

